# Remove old vinyl remover..new product.



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

First an apology to my friend Jerry (coeds) Jerry sent me a new product that is used to remove vinyl from shirts. when you make a mistake you can use this product to remove it. well I have been so busy this weekend sanding 1600 pieces of plastic that I did not get to test the product for him as I said I would.. But I want him and you guys to know that I will be doing that this week.. If it works then it might be something you vinyl people should consider.. It is so new there isn't even a label on the can. I don't know if jerry even has a name for it yet.. More later.. now I need to go remove plastic dust from my lungs.. Lou


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol
Take care and wear a mask !!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

marcelolopez said:


> Lol
> Take care and wear a mask !!!


I always do..


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried it real quick Friday and it worked like a charm. JB I will try it out tomorrow on a test shirt I messed up a while back.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been testing it for 2 months now and decided to have a few experts in the field try it out. I look forward to hearing your honest opinions of this product. I have spent a lot of time developing this potential product. ..... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I tried it real quick Friday and it worked like a charm. JB I will try it out tomorrow on a test shirt I messed up a while back.


Jerry told me you were also testing it. Great.. I should get test done early this week.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the results of your test.

Carl


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I have been testing it for 2 months now and decided to have a few experts in the field try it out. I look forward to hearing your honest opinions of this product. I have spent a lot of time developing this potential product. ..... JB


I have a few screwed up thermoflex hoodies I can do some tests on. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I had a chance to try it out and I can tell you this stuff really works. I first tried it on a shirt that had a full back graphic on it and it took it all off, one thing I noticed is if you let it set too long it don't take the glue from the vinyl all the way off. 

What I first did was soaked it real good and started peeling the vinyl right off without any problems, but by the time I got maybe 1/3 of the way through it was drying and the vinyl was coming off but not the glue. It does tell you right on the label to peel while the shirt is still damp, I just didn't know how long it would stay damp that is why I soaked so much. 

I found that if you do a small area at a time it works excellent, almost like magic . After I did the full back graphic I went to the left breast area (that's where the graphic was originally goofed up) and I did a small area at a time and it came right off no glue left behind or anything. I think COEDS has an excellent product here and would definitely recommend this to anyone who does vinyl lettering. I don't do heat transfers so I cannot comment on that, but I am sure Lou will chime in and let everyone know how it works on them.

One word of caution, this stuff is very wicked smelling, I recommend doing it in a well ventilated area and use a paint mask.

JB you have a winner here and I am glad I got to try this out.

I will be trying this on another shirt that I messed up sometime this week and will let you know how the next one goes.

The heat press vinyl I removed was multicut, the next shirt will be thermoflex plus.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for checking the sample out. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

JB, I hope you have a cool name for this that will be easy to remember.... I see this question on the forum pretty often... (how can I remove old vinyl?) ....and it will be great to have something to tell the folks!

Congrats, early testing is looking great... good for you and much success with it... let us know when you are ready for retail sales... _I can't wait to hear the name!_ Way to go!


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hey guys thanx for the info.....


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

HI JB, 

Would this product be also good for sign vinyl? or is it just for textile.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't tried it on anything but heat press vinyl.I'm flowerboxx will give it a try and let us know. I really don't use much vinyl other than for garments. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Well I had a chance to try it out and I can tell you this stuff really works. I first tried it on a shirt that had a full back graphic on it and it took it all off, one thing I noticed is if you let it set too long it don't take the glue from the vinyl all the way off.
> 
> What I first did was soaked it real good and started peeling the vinyl right off without any problems, but by the time I got maybe 1/3 of the way through it was drying and the vinyl was coming off but not the glue. It does tell you right on the label to peel while the shirt is still damp, I just didn't know how long it would stay damp that is why I soaked so much.
> 
> ...


My can did not have a label. I am going to test it today as I am pretty much caught up..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Well I had a chance to try it out and I can tell you this stuff really works. I first tried it on a shirt that had a full back graphic on it and it took it all off, one thing I noticed is if you let it set too long it don't take the glue from the vinyl all the way off.
> 
> What I first did was soaked it real good and started peeling the vinyl right off without any problems, but by the time I got maybe 1/3 of the way through it was drying and the vinyl was coming off but not the glue. It does tell you right on the label to peel while the shirt is still damp, I just didn't know how long it would stay damp that is why I soaked so much.
> 
> ...


Flowerboxx, I have used this stuff to remove Hotmark 70,stahls gorilla Grip,spectra cut ,eco-film,Thermoflex. Some of these had been on shirts a year old. ... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS I have no doubt it will work on any heat press vinyl, I just wanted to point out what brand vinyl I used for the test. You have a winner here.


----------



## Nakkie (Apr 22, 2008)

This sounds like the best thing since sliced bread - Let us know as soon as it goes to market - I'm in Cape Town South africa and am sure I'll be able to get you lots of sales here including myself - have a view jobs I messed up testing heatpressing onto different materials and trying to stretch / break the vinyl.......


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

COEDS, I just had a friend ask me how much you are charging and where can he get it at. Are you ready to start selling it or are you waiting on more people to test it? I myself think it's ready to be marketed.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got my first shipment of containers in today. I have a few things to finish on the website in a little while. I will be ready later today to take orders. The price will be $11.95 for a pint can plus s&h and sales tax (ohio residents). A pint can will last a long time for the average user. The nice thing about the shipping is , I can use Priority mail service. I thank you for testing this product. ....... JB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Any health or environmental concerns we should be aware of? Is it cancerous, poison, do we need to wear gloves etc.?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

It is a non flamable chemical,I suggest taking precautions by wearing gloves and using in a well ventilated area. I plan to add the label to the website later today. ..... JB


----------



## theresaflores (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow! I am very interested in this!! Let us know when it is ready for the market.

Dumb Question: Is the shirt still sellable after you remove the mistake?? I'm guessing YES or what would be the point, but thought I'd ask anyways...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theresaflores said:


> Wow! I am very interested in this!! Let us know when it is ready for the market.
> 
> Dumb Question: Is the shirt still sellable after you remove the mistake?? I'm guessing YES or what would be the point, but thought I'd ask anyways...


No question is dumb,except for the one you don't ask. T-saver has a oder when it is applied, but when it dries the odor is gone. .. JB


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

would there be an expiry date for t-saver?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds really good, i could do with some too. 

Lee


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

ino said:


> would there be an expiry date for t-saver?


The expiration time is a year. I package in pint sized containers, so the customer isn't buying more than they will need for the shelf life of the T-SAVER. ......... JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Good going JB I just talked to Lou and it sounds like your chemistry class fianaly worked out for you LOL.

Anyways way to go.

R.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Roger, I appreciate your congrats and best wishes. ... JB


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

11 usd for 1 pint cans with a 12 month shelf life. BRILLIANT !!!


congrats Mr.JB you can light up your cigar now.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a new video up using Rogers new T-saver vinyl remover. go to youtube.com/badalou


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

hey thats Jerry's stuff,,, he might get mad at me for that one.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

plan b said:


> hey thats Jerry's stuff,,, he might get mad at me for that one.


 You know Roger,I just told Lou it was ok great minds think a like. ...hahaha.... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Lou, that's why I did small sections at a time, I found it does leave the glue behind if you do a large section at once, but when I did small section it came off perfectly. I'm sure your video will help alot of people out, thanks for helping us all out here on the forums.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Lou, that's why I did small sections at a time, I found it does leave the glue behind if you do a large section at once, but when I did small section it came off perfectly. I'm sure your video will help alot of people out, thanks for helping us all out here on the forums.


I will be doing another one soon. I know I made one mistake. I called jerry Roger on the video.. Hope Jerry can forgive me.. no one wants to be a Roger.. beleive me... he is too much like me... that is scary...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> I will be doing another one soon. I know I made one mistake. I called jerry Roger on the video.. Hope Jerry can forgive me.. no one wants to be a Roger.. beleive me... he is too much like me... that is scary...


I guess we can be the three stooges. lol HAHAHA. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I made a mistake today on a shirt and am going to try Jerry's product again tomorrow. It's only about a 1 inch square and I am sure it will work like a champ. I've got around 100 shirts left to do out of 300+ so I am gonna try it after I finish them up.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

for those of you who have used this "special-awesome vinyl remover" what does it do to the shirt? Does it matter if it's cotton or a cotton/poly blend and what about polyester?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am sure Jerry would not offer this if it was going to harm fabric,, why don't you PM him and get particulars about his product.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've only used it on 50-50 shirts as these are 90% of my shirts and it didn't do antyhing to it that I can notice.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Kimsie said:


> for those of you who have used this "special-awesome vinyl remover" what does it do to the shirt? Does it matter if it's cotton or a cotton/poly blend and what about polyester?


I have used in on cotton,50/50 and polyester with no issues.It works on the vinyl glue to loosen it , not on the fabric. The only thing I have noticed is some glue from the vinyl needs to be scrubbed off on some andd not on others. If you take your time and do small sections you will have positive results and the garment will not be damaged. ...... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I just used it on Thermoflex Plus and I had a time getting the glue off, vinyl pulled right up but the glue was a stubborn bugger. This was on a new press that I messed up on and was only about a 1 inch square. Saved the shirt though.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I just used it on Thermoflex Plus and I had a time getting the glue off, vinyl pulled right up but the glue was a stubborn bugger. This was on a new press that I messed up on and was only about a 1 inch square. Saved the shirt though.


I had a issue with some thermoflex too. I think they use a heavier glue. I used a tooth brush to scrub with and it worked great though. ... JB


----------

